# Has anybody tried rTMS?



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

Has anybody tried this who got the cognitive type of DP with the blank mind and all that stuff?
I got this from antidepressant withdrawal I dont know if this makes a difference for the treatment?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I know one girl who got cured by rTMS, with one of the most severe cases of blank mind. She got cured in like 7 sessions. I did rTMS myself. Did not help me. You can find her posts about it on this website.


----------



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

My dp is because of withdrawal from mirtazapine. But I got the exact same symptoms as her. Dont know if it works if its induced by withdrawal?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Gth27 said:


> My dp is because of withdrawal from mirtazapine. But I got the exact same symptoms as her. Dont know if it works if its induced by withdrawal?


What's the difference lol? Whatever caused it, doens't matter in my opinion. It's worth the try.


----------



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

What are your symptoms if I can ask?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Gth27 said:


> What are your symptoms if I can ask?


Basically every symptom of dp/dr and the blank mind symptoms.


----------



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

Did you get it from anxiety or medicine or something else? Can you work or socialize?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I can do both, with very much pain and suffering yes. I think every other person would stay at home. But I keep on pushing and live life as normal as possible. And no not from medicine I think. I think it's from anxiety, prolonged stress. And traumatic events in my youth. All combined together.


----------

